# Free Rocks ! Slate type



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There is a building site in Mississauga, at the corner of Tomken Rd and Eastgate Pkwy, where it is possible to get free chunks of slate that have been dug up in the process of their building. My girlfriend rented a van and had some friends take about 180 pieces out of there, some of them close to a hundred pounds, for her garden. But there are smaller rocks and it's not hard to break it either. Many of these stones have fossil impressions and things like that you can see quite easily. So if anyone wants some free chunks of slate, it's there for the taking. They ask that if you actually enter the site when they're working, you have safety work boots on, but other than that, no problems.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Too bad it's so far, or else I'd be all over it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe a group could get together and go get a bunch, then distribute them ? Just a thought.. though I guess Kyoto is a just a tad out of the realm of possiblity .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fishfur said:


> Maybe a group could get together and go get a bunch, then distribute them ? Just a thought.. though I guess Kyoto is a just a tad out of the realm of possiblity .


Oh, I should update my information, I'm back in the GTA...at least for now.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's nice.. I guess you have a job that keeps you moving around ? Seriously, if enough folks chipped in for gas, and somebody had a truck, could get a lot of nice stone just for the work and fuel costs. And being slate, it's fairly easy to break bigger pieces up. Some of the fossils I saw in the stone my girlfriend got were really neat.. tracks, little skeletons, all kinds of neat little impressions.


----------

